
Everything you need to know about economics in 297 words - jseliger
http://www.vox.com/2014/4/19/5631654/this-graduation-speech-teaches-you-everything-you-need-to-know-about
======
thyrsus
"10\. When a government spends, its citizens eventually pay, either today or
tomorrow, either through explicit taxes or implicit ones like inflation."

This is false. It declares that government is incapable of creating value in
excess of its investment, which only a perverse ideologue could believe. It
would be equally absurd to substitue "corporation" for "government", or to
conversely assert that groups always suffer from the actions of individuals.

